# Men...do you all look at internet porn?



## Deb1234 (May 31, 2009)

I have been under the impression for a long time that pretty much all men, when they can, will look at porn on the internet. Pictures, videos...whatever they get access to. It seems every guy I know is on somebodies email list to get "interesting" pictures or videos on pretty much a daily basis.

Someone on this website told me the other day that not all men do this.

Is that really true? All you men out there....honestly?? Not ever??


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I know several men who have told me that they don't look at porn. And they have no reason to lie to me as these are friends, not guys I've been in relationships with.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Most do, it is a matter of how often, their age, and access to sex.

And in person? Men and women both are not fully candid about their solo activities.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, from time to time. Depends how long its been since my last, um, release, and how horny I am.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

So you're saying they're lying, Mich? You'd be surprised at the things we talk about so I'd be really blown away if they were shy about this area.


----------



## Minncouple (Sep 9, 2009)

I think so, but tends to way on how much sex I get. I know in my situation, it's about all the excitement I get, as my wife is pretty much mechanical.

If a guy isnt looking at porn, he is either fully satisfied with his wife or simply not interested in sex.

Also think it's terrible that wives feel they have the right to demand thier husbands not look at porn. The guy wouldn't be looking at porn if the wife was making an effort. So you think it's OK for the wife to not meet his needs, AND tell him he can't meet them elsewhere? That's complete BS.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope, did in the past (long time ago) but I am 99% satisfied with the sexual relationship my wife and I have.

There is one thing I wish she did more of, but other than that, sex is great.

The above poster is correct, about the only way you'll see a man who doesn't is if they are completely satisfied in bed with their wife, or not interested in sex.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

> Also think it's terrible that wives feel they have the right to demand thier husbands not look at porn. The guy wouldn't be looking at porn if the wife was making an effort. So you think it's OK for the wife to not meet his needs, AND tell him he can't meet them elsewhere? That's complete BS.


I think those are some very sweeping statements. It may be a huge effort for a wife and yet the husband may not be satisfied. Blaming porn on the wife is ridiculous.

Many women who don't like their husbands indulging in porn have no problem with them masturbating, so I don't understand the suggestion that porn is the only viable alternative for meeting the desire for release. 

Let's keep these discussions down to facts and not get into all of this hyperbole and blame. It is annoying and just plain nonsense.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

dobo said:


> I know several men who have told me that they don't look at porn. And they have no reason to lie to me as these are friends, not guys I've been in relationships with.


dobo, could you ask them, "Why not?" Or even better, a great follow-up would be, "Then what form of stimulation do you use, if your partner is unavailable or unwilling?"
I would be really interested to hear a candid response from a man that does not use _some_ form of self-stimulation. From my perspective, porn is sexual fast food. It is readily available, accessible, convenient, and gets the job done. But ... keeping the food reference, I don't view it as a satisfying meal and I wouldn't want to live on it. It is a fast, cheap, poor, substitute for how I would like to be spending my sexual energy.

As a couple of guys have already pointed out, porn never was a priority over my wife. But in my case - she would have preferred that scenario.

I would ask both my married and single peers, but I already know that they all use porn and masturbate like chimps jacked up on Red Bull.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

On a 10 scale:
sex with a loving partner - 10
masturbation to porn - 7
masturbation without porn - 2

I gave up the porn 4 years or so ago. My wife satisfies me physically/emotionally/sexually. 

That does not mean she has sex whenever I want. That does not mean she is in the mood whenever I want her to be. 

It DOES mean that I know I am her highest priority, that my happiness is her highest priority. That barring a hurricane or a migraine if I tell her I strongly want to connect it happens that night. 

Sex is so much better if there is some build up of desire. But this works best if you have a partner who will not leave you miserable and frustrated and act indifferent to your desires. 

My wife did not change anything 4 years ago. I changed. Part of it is my drive slowed down some and that helped. And part of it was I read this book about a guy - only had sexual activity with his wife. Never touched himself, never looked at porn, didn't look at other women etc. He became my role model.

She put zero pressure on me to quit. She did not like it that I watched porn - she just accepted it and no longer said anything about it or complained or even gave me bad body language or anything. 

The other night - in the middle of an hour of delight I looked at my wife and said - you are the only person touches me like that - just you - I don't even touch me like that. I would rather wait for you. 





dobo said:


> I think those are some very sweeping statements. It may be a huge effort for a wife and yet the husband may not be satisfied. Blaming porn on the wife is ridiculous.
> 
> Many women who don't like their husbands indulging in porn have no problem with them masturbating, so I don't understand the suggestion that porn is the only viable alternative for meeting the desire for release.
> 
> Let's keep these discussions down to facts and not get into all of this hyperbole and blame. It is annoying and just plain nonsense.


----------



## Deb1234 (May 31, 2009)

Minncouple said:


> Also think it's terrible that wives feel they have the right to demand thier husbands not look at porn. The guy wouldn't be looking at porn if the wife was making an effort. So you think it's OK for the wife to not meet his needs, AND tell him he can't meet them elsewhere? That's complete BS.


Whoa there!

I'm just asking because from my experience, a man either 
A) has looked at porn on the web 
B) does look at porn on the web or
C) will look at porn on the web if given the opportunity

and then to have someone tell me that this just isn't so, and that they genuinely believe this about someone who's not in a monastary, was kind of a shock to me.

My husband has looked at porn online for, I'm pretty sure, almost all of our relationship and I've just taken it for granted that this is just something he likes and he's going to do. I used to tell people, (back to the food analogies) "It doesn't matter where you work up your appetite, as long as you eat at home". While I no longer believe that to be completely true, I don't think that a wife should get terribly upset with a husband for doing it, as long as it's just in moderation and they still have a healthy sex life (which sadly was not so in my case..hindsight is always 20/20 right?).


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

it's true not all men look at porn.

i'm not on any email lists that exchange porn nor am i interested in being on such a list.

i have no interest in online or any other form of porn.

i'm interested in the woman who has my fancy.


----------



## behappy (Oct 10, 2009)

don't want to be the guy that does
but i do 
i'm just not interested in my wife anymore  it's sad, and i feel like a lesser man for it. i wish things were different


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I do look at porn alone but it is rarer today as my wife satisfies me so much. My last marriage was much less sexually fufilling and thus I used porn more. Today I am much more to look at it with my wife, getting us both excited for a great sex session!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

dobo said:


> So you're saying they're lying, Mich? You'd be surprised at the things we talk about so I'd be really blown away if they were shy about this area.


Both men and women, especially women, lie about masturbation activities at high levels compared to any other sexual question.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Mich, I understand that a lot of people lie about it. The people I"m talking about are very open with me about these things and I have no reason to suspect they are lying. Believe it or not, many people can masturbate without external input. They have an imagination that actually works.

Anyway, we've got a guy here who said he doesn't look at it. So that's the only data point we need. 

Further, there are Christian men who don't use porn because of their beliefs. (And there are a lot of Christian men who lie about it and end up not being able to perform with their wives by the time they get married, too. I think *THAT* is a sin.)


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

i look at it when im in the mood and i know im not gonna get any. or even if i am gonna get some while my wife is in the shower ill flip on the ole wireless laptop for a couple of minutes and get some quick visuals. and when she gets out im ready to go. i do have a high sex drive and for the most part, my wife does too, and since i train in MMA alot of times im just really tired to mastuerbate or even look at porn. i have been married for 9 years coming up in december and for the most part i am extremely happy with my sex life. she does have her moments when we will go a week or two without any sex, so during that time im probably looking at porn and satisfying myself alot...so i guess on average, during the week i dont really look at porn a whole lot cause of work and things, but the weekend i do when im not doing anything and im really bored.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I do often but I definitely don't prefer it to my wife. But it's normal for the wife to not have sex with me for 1-2 weeks. 

I think men are very visual creatures and porn is a stimulation. I know I always want the lights on when we're having sex and prefer positions where I can see what's going on. I think MEM's scale was right on:

sex with a loving partner - 10
masturbation to porn - 7
masturbation without porn - 2

Guys were getting themselves off before porn came along but it sure makes it a heck of a lot more enjoyable. 

I think there are guys out there that do not look at porn mostly because of previously mentioned reasons: they're satisfied with their partner and sex life or for religious beliefs.


----------

